# Flat pedals,toe clips, 3 x alu stems, SPD pedal reflectors,tiagra triple front mech, chain cleaner



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

All free to whoever wants them.

I'd rather someone would collect rather than post.

1. Chain cleaner-unused:


.

2. 90mm stem. I don't think this had been used GONE TO MR POTSY:



3. Btwin 100mm stem-taken off a Triban 5 GONE TO HACIENDA:



4. Claude Butler 110mm stem. Taken off a bike that had done, perhaps 200 miles:



5. Shimano Tiagra triple front mech. Works perfectly. Was taken off an old frame but wouldn't fit my new frame:



6. pedals and toe clips. Don't think these have been used GONE TO JIM.



7. Wellgo pedals & clips-not used:



8. Pedals



9. Shimano pedal reflectors. Came with a set of A600 SPD single sided pedals. Not used:


----------



## jim55 (25 Apr 2015)

Can I have the pedals with the half toe clips if it posting and I'm send I a few quid to cover postage


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2015)

If i could id like the 100 m stem,if not too much a pain can pay to post ? Cheers adam


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Wouldn't mind the 90mm stem moggy if that's ok, will sort out picking it up with you


----------



## jnrmczip (25 Apr 2015)

Where are you based chain cleaner would be handy


----------



## lee1980sim (25 Apr 2015)

Bummer 90mm stem gone, off I trundle to ebay


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

jim55 said:


> Can I have the pedals with the half toe clips if it posting and I'm send I a few quid to cover postage



Number 6 set? PM me your address and I will post.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

Adam4868 said:


> If i could id like the 100 m stem,if not too much a pain can pay to post ? Cheers adam



Where are you based? If you are local to me then I would prefer pick up.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Where are you based chain cleaner would be handy



Manchester.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Wouldn't mind the 90mm stem moggy if that's ok, will sort out picking it up with you



All yours.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2015)

Sorry blackpool,bit far I guess


----------



## jnrmczip (25 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> Manchester.


I'm all the way up in glasgow so ill just pick one up from eBay thank you anyway


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Apr 2015)

If the 100mm stem is still there I'll take it fella.


----------



## jim55 (25 Apr 2015)

Yeah the ones in pic no 6 please, half size toe clips ( ones with no straps required)

Send me ur email and il bung a few quid ur way via PayPal ( if uv got an account)


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> If the 100mm stem is still there I'll take it fella.



All yours fella.


----------



## howdenbiker (25 Apr 2015)

Do you still have the pedals with toe clips/straps?


----------



## broady (25 Apr 2015)

What size is the clamp on the front mech?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

broady said:


> What size is the clamp on the front mech?


34.9


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Do you still have the pedals with toe clips/straps?



I do


----------



## howdenbiker (26 Apr 2015)

Re the pedals with clips. Can I send you postage via Paypal? I'm a bit far away, I understand if you are fed up wrapping and posting!!


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2015)

Likewise too far to collect, but will happily bung you a few £ for postage on those pedal reflectors.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Apr 2015)

@howdenbiker @PpPete 

I'll give it a few days or so to see if anyone local wants them. If not I'll post them.


----------



## broady (26 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> 34.9



I'm after a 31.6 (or whatever it is), but I know the 34.9 is massive


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Do you still have the pedals with toe clips/straps?



Hi, if you pm me your address I will post them, subject to you paying the postage.


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2015)

PpPete said:


> Likewise too far to collect, but will happily bung you a few £ for postage on those pedal reflectors.



OK, bung me a few quid


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Where are you based chain cleaner would be handy



If you still want it I'll post it, so long as you pay postage.


----------

